# [SOLVED] WEBCAM driver help needed (VID OC45 PID 6270)



## ttquattroman (May 20, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have mislaid the driver for my USB20 web cam, the only information I can glean is the the VID is OC45 and the PID is 6270.

Any help would be gratefully recieved.

Peter


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: WEBCAM driver help needed (VID OC45 PID 6270)*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

What is the name and model number of the USB 2.0 webcam?


----------



## ttquattroman (May 20, 2009)

*Re: WEBCAM driver help needed (VID OC45 PID 6270)*

Well that is the problem, there is no manufactures name on the case, it is of chinese manufacture. It is a combined camera and microphone.

Using device manager and properties I get;

USB\VID_0C45&PID_6270\7&12562627&0&1

Thanks

Peter


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: WEBCAM driver help needed (VID OC45 PID 6270)*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Try this one here:

http://www.sonix.com.tw/sonix/downloadSearch.do

Video/Image Controllers
PC-CAM Controller
SN9C201(phase out)

Click on the second little blue box

Note: Disable antivirus and antispyware software before instaling driver for the webcam.
Also if this driver doesnt work, please post back and let me know.


----------



## ttquattroman (May 20, 2009)

*Re: WEBCAM driver help needed (VID OC45 PID 6270)*

Fantastic,

Worked first time, many, many thanks

Peter


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: WEBCAM driver help needed (VID OC45 PID 6270)*

Your very welcome ttquattroman, should put driver on a cd
just in case it happens again or any problems again.

please mark thread solved under thread tools near top of this page.


----------



## ttquattroman (May 20, 2009)

Problem marked as solved, once again thanks for your help - much appreciated.

Peter


----------



## sangam smile (Aug 14, 2011)

USB\Vid_0c45&Pid_6270
i want driver sir.
web cam
enter


----------

